# Server



## lomit (14. September 2015)

Hallo

Suche einen Server für eine kleine Firma.

An denn müssten 3 PCs und 1 Drucker.

Habe da leider noch keine Ahnung weiss auch nicht wie einrichten brauche ich da noch 1-2 Switch?

So PC zusammenbauen kann ich aber dann hört es auf.

Brauche ich da so was Hewlett Packard ProLiant MicroServer G8, 1xG1610T, 2GB, 4xLFF 

Gruss Lomit


----------



## keinnick (14. September 2015)

Was soll der Server denn machen?


----------



## Imperat0r (14. September 2015)

Wie ist dein Budget?
Welches Betriebssystem ist gewünscht? 
Welche Dienste sollen auf dem Server laufen? (Dateiablage?, Freigaben?, Drucker?, Email?)


----------



## norse (14. September 2015)

Du hast keine Ahnung und willst für eine Firma ein Server einrichten? ...

Und ihr unterstützt das auch  noch?


----------



## Omen_IT (14. September 2015)

Hallo
Also ein bisschen Grundwissen sollte man da schon mitbringen sonst wird das ein Griff ins Klo.

Soll das ein DC werden ?


----------



## Imperat0r (14. September 2015)

Omen_IT schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ein bisschen Grundwissen sollte man da schon mitbringen sonst wird das ein Griff ins Klo.
> 
> Soll das ein DC werden ?



DC bei 3 Clients macht keinen Sinn


----------



## lomit (14. September 2015)

Wir haben Win 10 und 7.
Er müsste unsere Daten sichern automatisches Backup, und das wir über jeden pc denn gleichen drucker brauchen können.


----------



## Omen_IT (14. September 2015)

Kann ja sein das er Später erweitert !  

Ich hab ner Firma nur ein Fileserver (Raid 5 ) zusammengestellt und das war`s !Auch 3 Nutzer läuft einwandfrei ! 
Ich selber hab mir einen WHS 2011 zusammengebastelt mit 4x3 TB (Raid 5) und hab 5 Clients am laufen !


----------



## Rayken (14. September 2015)

Windows Small Business Server 2011 als Betriebssystem, 
mindestens 1 Switch
ne große HDD, da das ganze vermutlich als Datenablage mit Netzwerklaufwerken genutzt wird.


----------



## Imperat0r (14. September 2015)

Da du ja wie du selbst sagst kaum Kenntnisse hast könntest du auch z.B. auch eine QNAP NAS kaufen.
Dort gibt es die Möglichkeit von automatischen Backups und das verteilen von Netzwerkdruckern. 

Die Konfiguration ist recht simpel und dazu gibt es vom Hersteller genügend Dokumentation.


----------



## Trasherkoch (14. September 2015)

hallo

druckserver kann einer der rechner machen. ein GB switsch. und 3externe festplatten für die datensicherung.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2015)

lomit schrieb:


> An denn müssten 3 PCs und 1 Drucker.





lomit schrieb:


> Wir haben Win 10 und 7.
> Er müsste unsere Daten sichern automatisches Backup, und das wir über jeden pc denn gleichen drucker brauchen können.



Ich sehe überhaupt keinen Einsatzzweck für einen Server ... ?  

Du kaufst dir einen einfachen Switch,  einen netzwerkfähigen Drucker und ein NAS.   Fertig. 


Netzwerkfähig sind die meisten besseren Drucker. Ich verwende einen HP, der arbeitet perfekt mit allen meinen Geräten, unter Windows als auch unter Linux. 
Dazu ein etwas besseres NAS, bei dem ihr am besten gleich Accounts einrichten könnt. Automatische Backups kann Windows doch mittlerweile selber, wenn ich mich nicht irre?  

Man kann das auch über einen Server regeln, aber das ist ein wenig mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.  Ich habe das testweise bei mir gemacht, nur für Backups einen "großen" Server eingerichtet.  Aber auch nur, weil ich Windows Server 2012 R2  kostenlos bekomme und es mal testen wollte  
Funktioniert auch gut,  ist aber vollkommen übertrieben und frisst auch im Standby viel zu viel Strom. 
Die Performance ist zwar besser als bei einem normalen NAS,  aber ich glaube so kritisch wird das mit drei PCs in der Firma nicht.


----------



## Imperat0r (14. September 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dazu ein etwas besseres NAS, bei dem ihr am besten gleich Accounts einrichten könnt. Automatische Backups kann Windows doch mittlerweile selber, wenn ich mich nicht irre?



Ja, einfach "Sichern und wiederherstellen" und dort per Klicks die Sicherung konfigurieren... 
Als Speicherort dann einfach die NAS angeben


----------



## Stryke7 (14. September 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Ja, einfach "Sichern und wiederherstellen" und dort per Klicks die Sicherung konfigurieren...
> Als Speicherort dann einfach die NAS angeben



Habe ich auch so in Erinnerung.  Das Tool von Windows hat Einschränkungen, manche speziellen Wünsche bekommt man damit nicht hin.  Aber ein einfaches Backup oder Systemabbild geht damit gut.


----------



## lomit (14. September 2015)

Danke für die vielen antworten.

Habe zwar nicht alles verstanden bekomme aber langsam ein gefüllt dafür.

Wir machen Offerten mit Nr. damit wir sie wieder finden. Darum kam die Überlegung von einem Server das jeder weiss welche Nr. jetzt kommt.

Werde mich aber ein wenig rein lesen in das ganze.

Und noch mal vielen Dank für die antworten.


----------



## Drakexz (15. September 2015)

Es muss noch nicht einmal ein Drucker mit Netzwerkanschluss sein. Es gibt kleine Printserver für ~20-40€ mit denen du nahezu jeden Drucker ins Netzwerk bekommst. 
Ich hab hier z.B. einen etwa 10 Jahre alten HP 1320 Laserdrucker über einen Printserver in unser Heimnetzwerk eingebunden.


----------



## maximum3012 (16. September 2015)

Eindeutig QNAP ! Für 3 Clients rentiert sich ein Server nicht. Und am besten nicht die Windows eigene Backup Software nehmen. Wenn dein System ausfällt und du Hardware tauschen musst kann es sein das die Datensicherung nicht mehr geht. Würde da Symantec Empfehlen ist günstig und ausreichend


----------



## Adoenis (17. September 2015)

lomit schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen antworten.
> 
> Habe zwar nicht alles verstanden bekomme aber langsam ein gefüllt dafür.
> 
> ...


Dann braucht ihr eine Datenbank  Stichwort Access z.B.


----------



## Stockmann (17. September 2015)

Ich würde dir raten die Finger davon zu lassen.
Ein Amateur richtet keinen "Firmen-Server, NAS oder ähnliches" ein.

Da gibt es kein wenn und kein aber. Lasst es von Profis machen die euch entsprechend beraten können.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. September 2015)

Stockmann schrieb:


> Ich würde dir raten die Finger davon zu lassen.
> Ein Amateur richtet keinen "Firmen-Server, NAS oder ähnliches" ein.
> 
> Da gibt es kein wenn und kein aber. Lasst es von Profis machen die euch entsprechend beraten können.



Wir haben drei PCs die auf einen gemeinsamen Drucker zugreifen und Backups machen können sollen. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um ein entsprechend kleines Unternehmen handelt. 


Dafür einen Experten einzukaufen wäre wohl "etwas"  übertrieben ...


----------



## norse (18. September 2015)

Na dann, viel Spaß. Ich hasse es immer und immer wieder solch ein gefusche aufräumen zu müssen. denn zu einem Firmennetzwerk gehört einfach noch ne ecke mehr als nur mal eben dateifreigabe und Drucker einrichten .. dazu zählt passender support der auch mal innerhalb einer stunde gewährleistet werden muss, datensicherung datensicherheit, virenschutz etc. das mit einem Heimnetz zu vergleichen ist mehr als Fragwürdig. Zumal rechtlich auch einiges an so einer Einrichtung hängt. Außerdem muss je nach Geschäftsbereich der Firma auch einiges an Rechtsgrundlagen beachtet werden was den Datenschutz angeht... aber egal. So eine Ausbildung ist ja völlig schwachsinnig und dauert auch nur umsonst 3 Jahre. Kann doch jeder selbst der schonmal einen PC zusammengebaut hat


----------

